
When you find my body, pls call my husband, wrote dying hiker lost on App. Trail - dctoedt
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/05/26/when-you-find-my-body-please-call-my-husband-wrote-dying-hiker-lost-along-the-appalachian-trail/?tid=pm_pop_b
======
tzs
I saw no mention of GPS in the article. A bit of Googling found another story
where someone in the comment section claimed that she did own a GPS but for
some reason had not brought it that day.

It sounds like even a compass would have had a good chance of saving her.

I saw some comments on Reddit from people experienced with the Appalachian
Trail that said that it is quite common for people to hike the part she was on
without taking a compass or GPS or even a good map of the surrounding area.

------
sshykes
I wonder if they tried using any sort of infrared vision at night to locate
her?

